# Help me get ouf of the office and into remote coding!



## angiewood99 (Feb 24, 2016)

Good Morning,

I have been certified for 9+ years, and have been working in a Pulmonary physician setting.  I am the Medical Billing Supervisor and the CPC for the office.  I love my job, I love medical coding and billing, I love researching, and doing audits.  I enjoy (yes, I am one of those) working reports, and cleaning up accounts in our system.  I have 3 children and now would love to transition into working remotely.  I have sent, I feel like a million applications, but I feel like turned down because I do not have IP or OP experience.  

advice? leads?  


Thanks in advance, 
Angie


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 24, 2016)

Have you thought about taking a COC course and picking up another certification? COC is really heavy in CPT, Guidelines, and payment methodologies. Subtle differences in CPT coding selection but looking at the course I'm taking its about 50% CPC type things (abstracting to select the correct CPT, HCPCS & ICD-10-CM).


----------



## mzkandyd (Feb 29, 2016)

Please send your resume to: kandy.morris@aviacode.com





angiewood99 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I have been certified for 9+ years, and have been working in a Pulmonary physician setting.  I am the Medical Billing Supervisor and the CPC for the office.  I love my job, I love medical coding and billing, I love researching, and doing audits.  I enjoy (yes, I am one of those) working reports, and cleaning up accounts in our system.  I have 3 children and now would love to transition into working remotely.  I have sent, I feel like a million applications, but I feel like turned down because I do not have IP or OP experience.
> 
> ...


----------

